# **I need help**300 feet cable run using a Directv SWM STSTEM, or?



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

5 Dish brackets were installed last week! Custom made for 5 building tenants. We were grandfathered in by management....And i totally appreciate what they did for me. But i now have an issue with my 5 LNB dish and distance. The brackets were placed 300 feet away from my location. I did the cable run on a SWM SYSTEM with minimum issue, just that my DB is to high (51) A friend of mine that works for dish network came over to check the cable run and DB. He found the DB way to high. My signal looks great till now (satellite 101, 100%) on transponder 18.

Thursday i have a CEDIA Certified, Licensed Telecommunications Wiring Contractor, SBCA Satellite Certified Installer 
Licensed & Insured in NJ, NY, & PA calling me with a estimate and job description. He also recommend me to switch from SWM system to directv 4 output legacy 5lnb and run 4 cables at 300 feet each= total of 1200 feet of cable :eek2: and run a 8x16 switch i think.

I will ask for his thoughts on

- RG6Quad or RG11? brand wires?

- "Steren Electronics" grip-clip single cable mounting clip with stainless steel screw,

- amplifier? If future aging of cable is a factor what is the average cost for you to replace?

- Would HD receivers performance be less than 100% because of the distance?

- Would DVR receivers (currently not using ) performance be less than 100% because of the distance?

By doing research i found this amp, with SWM
http://www.weaknees.com/pdf/SWM_with_amp.jpg


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

Custom mounts are always... interesting. The regular mount is designed to be used with monopoles, even when the base is secure. You may want to consider a low profile mount: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=STUBMNTR&d=DIECTV-STUBMNTR-Low-Pro-Easy-Mount-(STUBMNTR)

Legacy would struggle at 300ft of RG6.

SWM would also struggle, but would likely be the way to go.

Power on SWM would be a concern. You may want to go with a PI-29 instead of a PI-21. http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-Power-Inserter-for-SWM-8-and-SWM-16-(PI-29Z)

RG11 would give you about 10 dB less loss over 300ft at 2150 mHz.

More info about the setup would be needed to properly tell if something will work for you. If you only have 1 HD receiver, SWM LNB -> 300ft SCC RG6 -> PI29 -> 10ft RG6 -> IRD, would get the job done, but would not leave room for expansion.

Coax loss calculator: http://www.net-comber.com/cable-loss.html


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

Whatever you do, make SURE that you use coax with a solid copper core, NOT the much more common CCS or copper-coated steel. I mistakenly used CCS once and a SWM run had low-signal dropouts at only 150 ft - and SWM runs are much more forgiving than legacy LNB runs. Directv specifies Perfect Vision RG6 Solid Copper coax with PPC EX6XL compression connectors. Both are good stuff. Do not under any circumstances use crimp or twist-on connectors.

Quad shield is 1) a pain to use and 2) very seldom used in satellite installs, unless you live next to a transmitter or something like that.

RG11 solid copper is the way to go for long runs, it's just expensive and stiff. It will need a different strip tool and specific connectors because it is larger.

Keith


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, i have 3 D-12 standard directv receivers and 1HD H24-700. I also wanted to prepare for the future if one day i decide on upgrading to DVR/HD receivers. 

This morning i spoke with the SBCA Satellite Certified Installer
Licensed & Insured in NJ, NY, & PA. He told me this morning that he had a talk over the phone with few techs from ditectv. He was told to switch me from SWN to a 4 orange output LNB with built in AMP's, a LNB that directv will have to ship and a 6x8 switch. 

I wanna know if this Installer is correct? or should i stick with my SWM and add a rg11 cable?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> I wanna know if this Installer is correct? or should i stick with my SWM and add a rg11 cable?


There are several ways to do this.

"I would" stay with the SWiM.
RG6 @ 300' and the high end loss is a good 26 dB, where RG11 is 18 dB.

26 doesn't leave you much room for anything.

Something like this would help: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-Input-SWM-Amplifier-940-To-2150-Mhz-(SWMA2T)

A mix of this amp & RG11 should solve everything.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is a matter that's somewhat subjective. I don't want to say the other guy is right or wrong. I'll say from my point of view you would be unwise to move away from a SWM system when DIRECTV is moving away from the legacy multiswitches very quickly. In my opinion RG11 cable with an LA141R-T or SWMA2 amplifier is the way to go here, and stay with a SWM system. 

With a long run you may run into issues if you decide to go with multi-room viewing, and there really isn't a product out there to address that effectively yet. However, this amp should give you adequate signal to the receiver while giving enough strength to the return path signal that SWMs need.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> With a long run you may run into issues if you decide to go with multi-room viewing, and there really isn't a product out there to address that effectively yet. However, this amp should give you adequate signal to the receiver while giving enough strength to the return path signal that SWMs need.


The long runs "shouldn't be" an issue "if" they aren't after the splitter.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

About this switch. http://www.solidsignal.com/cview.as...h-detwork-satellite-equipment&c=Multiswitches

I have a question... The switch above, when installing the "DIRECTV SWM-8 Single Wire Multi-Switch" Do i leave this switch behind with the dish are do i run this switch with the 300 feet cable run then use the "DIRECTV SWS-8 Satellite 8-Way " http://www.solidsignal.com/cview.as...ork-satellite-equipment&c=Satellite Splitters

and include

"Sonora SWMA2-T Sing Input SWM Amplifier"
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...n=GAN&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=k244266

OR leave as is and just include the Sonora SWMA2-T Sing Input SWIM Amplifier with my all ready SWIM system?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> About this switch. http://www.solidsignal.com/cview.as...h-detwork-satellite-equipment&c=Multiswitches
> 
> I have a question... The switch above, when installing the "DIRECTV SWM-8 Single Wire Multi-Switch" Do i leave this switch behind with the dish are do i run this switch with the 300 feet cable run then use the "DIRECTV SWS-8 Satellite 8-Way " http://www.solidsignal.com/cview.as...ork-satellite-equipment&c=Satellite Splitters
> 
> ...


Your first link is to a whole page of switches, but I'm guessing you're looking at the SWM8.
The SWM8 is the same as the SWiM LNB, so I don't see a reason to change.
300' of RG6 is a bit long even with that Sonora amp, as the SWiMLNB has about -30 dBm, the 300' has -26 dB and the amp has 13, which means -43 dBm. -43 dBm is "OK", but then the loss of the splitter and coax to the receivers can't be that much. You've got maybe 15 dB of loss to play with, which means one 4-way and 50' before you're pushing it.

If this works, then dish --> PI & amp --> splitter --> receivers.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks buddy!

I meant SWM8, sorry. Should i buy the *PI-29* instead of a PI-21 like dielray stated? And use pi-29 with my green label DIRECTV SWS-4 Satellite 4-Way or just keep the the pi-21?

Thanks



veryoldschool said:


> Your first link is to a whole page of switches, but I'm guessing you're looking at the SWM8.
> The SWM8 is the same as the SWiM LNB, so I don't see a reason to change.
> 300' of RG6 is a bit long even with that Sonora amp, as the SWiMLNB has about -30 dBm, the 300' has -26 dB and the amp has 13, which means -43 dBm. -43 dBm is "OK", but then the loss of the splitter and coax to the receivers can't be that much. You've got maybe 15 dB of loss to play with, which means one 4-way and 50' before you're pushing it.
> 
> If this works, then dish --> PI & amp --> splitter --> receivers.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

In my opinion you can't go wrong with the PI29. It just gives a little extra juice to the dish which is what it needs in these marginal situations.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> Thanks buddy!
> 
> I meant SWM8, sorry. Should i buy the *PI-29* instead of a PI-21 like dielray stated? And use pi-29 with my green label DIRECTV SWS-4 Satellite 4-Way or just keep the the pi-21?
> 
> Thanks





Stuart Sweet said:


> In my opinion you can't go wrong with the PI29. It just gives a little extra juice to the dish which is what it needs in these marginal situations.


I'd go so far as to say "you'll go wrong" with the 21 volt over 300'


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Finalizing my order and turn this over to my building management company in case the other estimate from SBCA Satellite Certified Installer fails. I'll just tell management i can do the job myself by purchasing equipment and pass the bill on to them..

Will this sound right with added below links?

Thanks.

*PI-29*
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...n=GAN&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=k244266

*SWMA2T-Sing-Input-SWM-Amplifier*
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...er-940-To-2150-Mhz-(SWMA2T)&c=Amplifiers&sku=

*RG6 CABLE*
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-Box)---Black-(ULPVRG6SCBLK)&sku=610370580981

*---OR----*

*RG11 CABLE*
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...11-60-CATV-Black-1000-FT-Reel-(S1D60VV-B-R1K)
RG11 CABLE


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks good "BUT" the RG11 isn't solid copper core and solid signal doesn't seem to stock it, so:
http://www.a1components.com/product...-center--1000-ft-reel--black__sky11c95rb.aspx


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow! Thanks veryoldschool. Is that the best cable brand? You know what i can't find for the rg11 cable 
"steren clips" Grip-Clip Single Cable Mounting Clip with Stainless Steel Screw

http://www.provantage.com/steren-electronics-200-969bk~7STEN164.htm

Thanks



veryoldschool said:


> Looks good "BUT" the RG11 isn't solid copper core and solid signal doesn't seem to stock it, so:
> http://www.a1components.com/product...-center--1000-ft-reel--black__sky11c95rb.aspx


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm familiar with Skywalker [they make good stuff], but not that cable.

Solid copper core RG11 isn't too common because RG11 is mostly used for CATV, which doesn't care about DC power, as they use AC power.

Can't help with the clips, "but" RG11 is only about 0.1" larger in diameter from RG6.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Great. I found the clips for rg11.
http://www.arrisistore.com/product.php?pid=209457

Please give me your best suggestion on a cable i should use?

Thanks



veryoldschool said:


> I'm familiar with Skywalker [they make good stuff], but not that cable.
> 
> Solid copper core RG11 isn't too common because RG11 is mostly used for CATV, which doesn't care about DC power, as they use AC power.
> 
> Can't help with the clips, "but" RG11 is only about 0.1" larger in diameter from RG6.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> Great. I found the clips for rg11.
> http://www.arrisistore.com/product.php?pid=209457
> 
> Please give me your best suggestion on a cable i should use?
> ...


I'm having the cable verified as to what is and isn't solid copper core, but it won't happen until tomorrow.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks buddy. I will wait for your approval on the cable.



veryoldschool said:


> I'm having the cable verified as to what is and isn't solid copper core, but it won't happen until tomorrow.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

One thing i noticed. the DIRECTV SWM-PI 29V works for SWM-8 and SWM-16. I have the SWM-4. Will the DIRECTV SWM-PI 29V still work on the SWM-4 SWITCH?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> One thing i noticed. the DIRECTV SWM-PI 29V works for SWM-8 and SWM-16. I have the SWM-4. Will the DIRECTV SWM-PI 29V still work on the SWM-4 SWITCH?


There isn't a SWM-4, but I'd guess you have the SWiM-LNB [which is the same as the SWM8, but included in the LNB] and the 29 volts works fine with it. "In fact" with long coax runs, it's known to work better than the 21 volt.
I've run my SWiMLNB with a 29 volt for years without problems.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Right. On post #4 i have a SWM switch..



veryoldschool said:


> There isn't a SWM-4, but I'd guess you have the SWiM-LNB [which is the same as the SWM8, but included in the LNB] and the 29 volts works fine with it. "In fact" with long coax runs, it's known to work better than the 21 volt.
> I've run my SWiMLNB with a 29 volt for years without problems.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> Right. On post #4 i have a SWM switch..


Post #4 show a 4-way splitter & a PI.
If you have a single coax connector on the LNB, then you have a SWiM-LNB, which is where the SWiM is.

This morning I heard the Skywalker RG11 is the only solid copper core coax [that I can find].


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Great! So that's a NO on the Skywalker RG11??



veryoldschool said:


> Post #4 show a 4-way splitter & a PI.
> If you have a single coax connector on the LNB, then you have a SWiM-LNB, which is where the SWiM is.
> 
> This morning I heard the Skywalker RG11 is the only solid copper core coax [that I can find].


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> Great! So that's a NO on the Skywalker RG11??


"No" that's a yes on the Skywalker as it's the only RG11 that I can find that will work for you.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Great on the RG11 cable.... So far how does this look below??

So far i have--->
RG11 cable
PI-29
SWMA2T-----OR-----LA141R*??*

http://www.a1components.com/product...-center--1000-ft-reel--black__sky11c95rb.aspx

*LA141R*
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...ine-Amp-with-12V-200mA-Transformer-(LA141R-T)

*SWMA2T*
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-Input-SWM-Amplifier-940-To-2150-Mhz-(SWMA2T)

PI-29
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-Power-Inserter-for-SWM-8-and-SWM-16-(PI-29Z)

Clips
http://www.arrisistore.com/product.php?pid=209457

Thanks



veryoldschool said:


> "No" that's a yes on the Skywalker as it's the only RG11 that I can find that will work for you.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> Great on the RG11 cable.... So far how does this look below??
> 
> So far i have--->
> RG11 cable
> ...


I have it on good authority that Solid Signal will be carrying the Skywalker RG11 "soon".

The LA141R is the earlier SWiM amp, and the SWMA2T is the newer [and cheaper] SWiM amp. They both will do the same thing for you.
The SWMA2T "was to" work with DECA, but you don't care/need it to, and "in most cases" it doesn't work that well for DECA. I'd use it because of the price, where I don't care about DECA.
By installing it before your splitter, it doesn't need to work for DECA.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

I really, really appreciate all your help!

Well, i just got back from measuring the distance from the bracket to my kitchen window. The total distance is 265 feet, i guess another 40feet to play around with..

I will really like too wait on Solid Signal but my management office wants this job done ASAP. I think the NYC building Dept is after my landlord for tenants having dishes on "the child window safety gates" NYC-code 11

Great! so ill just go with the below items. Management office paying for the below items. 

Skywalker Signature Series RG-11 Coax cable
PI-29
SWMA2T
Cable Plastic Fits RG11 Includes 1 Inch Screw White

http://www.a1components.com/products...ky11c95rb.aspx

SWMA2T
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp...z-(SWMA2T)

PI-29
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp...6-(PI-29Z)

Clips
http://www.arrisistore.com/product.php?pid=209457

The rest ill buy myself, like rg11 cable connectors, cutter and compression tool.

Thanks



veryoldschool said:


> I have it on good authority that Solid Signal will be carrying the Skywalker RG11 "soon".
> 
> The LA141R is the earlier SWiM amp, and the SWMA2T is the newer [and cheaper] SWiM amp. They both will do the same thing for you.
> The SWMA2T "was to" work with DECA, but you don't care/need it to, and "in most cases" it doesn't work that well for DECA. I'd use it because of the price, where I don't care about DECA.
> By installing it before your splitter, it doesn't need to work for DECA.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> I really, really appreciate all your help!
> 
> Well, i just got back from measuring the distance from the bracket to my kitchen window. The total distance is 265 feet, i guess another 40feet to play around with..
> 
> ...


"you do know" that this was planned for the RG11 to only be used on the main drop from the dish, and RG6 for the rest?


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes! From point A TO point B
A= 5LNB DISH *TO*
B= PI-29

Correct?

then ill use rg6 Quad shield coax cable that i have for the rest of the house?? anything else i am missing?



veryoldschool said:


> "you do know" that this was planned for the RG11 to only be used on the main drop from the dish, and RG6 for the rest?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "you do know" that this was planned for the RG11 to only be used on the main drop from the dish, and RG6 for the rest?


Reading this thread, I was just going to mention that it should be RG11 to the splitter, then RG6 from there. The OP's last post sure makes it seem like he was planning for RG11 all around.

EDIT: Apparently OP had it right.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> Yes! From point A TO point B
> A= 5LNB DISH *TO*
> B= PI-29
> 
> ...


If you already have a spool of this laying around, then I can see using it, but if you're going to buy it, don't waste your money, and stick with "normal" RG6.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Correct. I meant to say from 5LNB TO SWM switch, then use the rg6 cable laying around the house..



hilmar2k said:


> Reading this thread, I was just going to mention that it should be RG11 to the splitter, then RG6 from there. The OP's last post sure makes it seem like he was planning for RG11 all around.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently OP had it right.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

No, i don't have a spool of rg6 cable. Just that cheap rg6 Quad shield coax cable from homedepot.



veryoldschool said:


> If you already have a spool of this laying around, then I can see using it, but if you're going to buy it, don't waste your money, and stick with "normal" RG6.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> No, i don't have a spool of rg6 cable. Just that cheap rg6 Quad shield coax cable from homedepot.


Not sure what the cheap RG6 from Homedepot is, but you don't need quadshield. If it's not between the PI and the dish, it doesn't need to be solid copper core.
Other than these two items RG6 is basically RG6, but there can be a quality difference.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Great! 
I meant the "quality" of cable spool 1000-feet homedepot sells. I've heard not good quality cable..

Ill just run the RG11 cable, 285 feet straight into the living room SWM switch. Then distribute rg6 cable..



veryoldschool said:


> Not sure what the cheap RG6 from Homedepot is, but you don't need quadshield. If it's not between the PI and the dish, it doesn't need to be solid copper core.
> Other than these two items RG6 is basically RG6, but there can be a quality difference.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Not sure if this is "too much" or not: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-Box)---Black-(ULPVRG6SCBLK)&sku=610370580981


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Are you suggesting i run RG-6-Coax-Cable, 285 FEET from dish to SWM-switch? And WHY not RG11 cable from DISH to SWM switch?

Thanks.



veryoldschool said:


> Not sure if this is "too much" or not: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-Box)---Black-(ULPVRG6SCBLK)&sku=610370580981


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> Are you suggesting i run RG-6-Coax-Cable, 285 FEET from dish to SWM-switch? And WHY not RG11 cable from DISH to SWM switch?
> 
> Thanks.


NO! this was a suggestion for the coax* from* the PI/amp/splitter *to* the receivers.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Got it! Ill pass along the links to my building management.

Skywalker Signature Series RG-11 Coax cable
PI-29
SWMA2T
Cable Plastic Fits RG11 Includes 1 Inch Screw White

http://www.a1components.com/products...ky11c95rb.aspx

SWMA2T
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp...z-(SWMA2T)

PI-29
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp...6-(PI-29Z)

Clips
http://www.arrisistore.com/product.php?pid=209457

The rest ill buy myself, like the rg11 connectors, cutter and compression tool, plus the rg6 cable.

Does that sound right?

Thanks



veryoldschool said:


> NO! this was a suggestion for the coax* from* the PI/amp/splitter *to* the receivers.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> Got it! Ill pass along the links to my building management.
> 
> Skywalker Signature Series RG-11 Coax cable
> PI-29
> ...


That looks very workable.
This is for several units, with each having their own dish, right?
If so, each will have all the options DirecTV offers available and the relocation of the dishes will have zero impact on their service.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

OK, so now Solid Signal has a listing for RG11 SCC:
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=SKY11C95RB


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

At the moment my building management office allowed 5 tenants to place their dishes on the roof.. 3 tenants were lucky. The brackets were placed on the EAST SIDE of the building. Their drop cables was no more than 125 feet :nono: My neighbor which lives under me and I both suffered the impact. We live on the WEST SIDE of the building 300 feet away. I will help her install the dish and lay RG11 cable from POINT A TO point B then she will have to call directv to work in her apartment.

*EDIT: My neighbor needs to upgrade to SWM system.*



veryoldschool said:


> That looks very workable.
> This is for several units, with each having their own dish, right?
> If so, each will have all the options DirecTV offers available and the relocation of the dishes will have zero impact on their service.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh wow! I just turned over 2 itemized bills to my building management office. Buying the RG11 a1components helps on FREE shipping over $200



veryoldschool said:


> OK, so now Solid Signal has a listing for RG11 SCC:
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=SKY11C95RB


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> Oh wow! I just turned over 2 itemized bills to my building management office. Buy the RG11 a1components helps on FREE shipping over $200


Hey, I don't work for SS, and if they couldn't give you the best price, "so be it". :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> *EDIT: My neighbor needs to upgrade to SWM system.*


Laying out the RG11 between the dish and her apartment should help.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

We really appreciate all your help and the rest of the guys that participated in this thread‎, contribution, time and your patience dealing with me.. Hopefully ill start this project by next week. :hurah:


Ill keep you guys updated..


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

1 more question? so you say that using this SWS4-Satellite-4Way switch with the PI-29 won't matter? That's the switch i have installed in my apartment...

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...150-MHz)&c=Satellite Splitters&sku=8546300083



veryoldschool said:


> There isn't a SWM-4, but I'd guess you have the SWiM-LNB [which is the same as the SWM8, but included in the LNB] and the 29 volts works fine with it. "In fact" with long coax runs, it's known to work better than the 21 volt.
> I've run my SWiMLNB with a 29 volt for years without problems.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> 1 more question? so you say that using this SWS4-Satellite-4Way switch with the PI-29 won't matter? That's the switch i have installed in my apartment...
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...150-MHz)&c=Satellite Splitters&sku=8546300083


This isn't a switch, but is merely a power splitter. You won't have any problems with either the 29 volt PI or this splitter.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Got it! I can now sleep.. 



veryoldschool said:


> This isn't a switch, but is merely a power splitter. You won't have any problems with either the 29 volt PI or this splitter.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

I guess i can cut my J mount and make it into a low profile mount.



dielray said:


> Custom mounts are always... interesting. The regular mount is designed to be used with monopoles, even when the base is secure. You may want to consider a low profile mount: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=STUBMNTR&d=DIECTV-STUBMNTR-Low-Pro-Easy-Mount-(STUBMNTR)
> 
> Legacy would struggle at 300ft of RG6.
> 
> ...


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

"direcdt" said:


> I guess i can cut my J mount and make it into a low profile mount.


No, don't do that. If you're going to stick with the standard mount, it is better to leave it as is. The low profile mount has a reinforced foot plate.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

No problem!



dielray said:


> No, don't do that. If you're going to stick with the standard mount, it is better to leave it as is. The low profile mount has a reinforced foot plate.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

On the way for Monday! PPC AquaTight EX11 Universal RG-11 Cable F Connector

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-NEW-RG11...=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item4607f7cf9d

100 FLEXI SCREW CLIPS F/ RG7 RG11 EX7 EX11 COAX CABLE TELECRAFTER L7BK-ST

http://www.ebay.com/itm/QTY-OF-100-...=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item519f7936a5

Picked up a IDEAL compression tool at lowes Sunday..

http://www.lowes.com/pd_89827-12704...ls-_-IDEAL 6" Compression Tool &"cagpspn=pla"


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Found the pipe on ebay for $16.99 FREE SHIPPING..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Stubby-...315&pid=100039&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=300785679486&



dielray said:


> No, don't do that. If you're going to stick with the standard mount, it is better to leave it as is. The low profile mount has a reinforced foot plate.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Just received the RG11 cable.. WOW! I couldn't believe the thickness of this cable..
But one problem? The 14AWG conductor won't fit F-81 double female barrel connectors, PI-29 outputs and receiver outputs. So i assume using reducers RG11 to RG6 for final connection?

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...ctors-Bag-of-100-DIRECTV-Approved-(PV05F81HF)

I wanted to start this job this up-coming weekend.. Any suggestions?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You may need to search for PPC EX11 connectors ​


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks like the connectors EX11 i ordered come with internal pins..



direcdt said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-NEW-RG11...=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item4607f7cf9d
> 
> 1


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Question about grounding both dishes.. How far out can i ground my ground blocks from my dish? The reason i ask, i have a 9" building cast iron vent pipe at 245 feet away from the dish....


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Job completed! Both RG11 cables has been laid. I now need help with PI-29, SWMA2T and my DirecTV 4-Way SWiM Green Label Splitter. Do i connect the RG11 cable first too the SWMA2T amplifier?

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...n=GAN&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=k244266


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> Job completed! Both RG11 cables has been laid. I now need help with PI-29, SWMA2T and my DirecTV 4-Way SWiM Green Label Splitter. Do i connect the RG11 cable first too the SWMA2T amplifier?
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...n=GAN&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=k244266


"I would" go: RG11 -> 29v PI -> amp -> splitter


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks! I will try in the next 3 minutes! Ill report back..



veryoldschool said:


> "I would" go: RG11 -> 29v PI -> amp -> splitter


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Well! I did the set-up.. Looks like the SWMA2T didn't do much but drop the signal..
Here you you the dish TEST *without* the *SWMA2T*.. Right now i am using the PI-29 with DirecTV 4-Way SWiM green label splitter

Ill hook up the SWMA2T/4-Way SWiM Green Label Splitter/PI-29....again and do a signal test..



veryoldschool said:


> "I would" go: RG11 -> 29v PI -> amp -> splitter


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

All 3 running together as we speak..
WMA2T*/*4-Way SWiM Green Label Splitter*/*PI-29..


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This first thing [which doesn't have anything to do with this BTW] that catches my eye is the old blue GUI. I haven't seen it in a year.
What receiver do these come from?

The next thing is where you have the PI connected to the splitter. I checked the spec sheet for the amp and it is rated for 1.5 amps, but it just doesn't [to me] seem like a good idea to have 29 volts running through the amp, which is why I suggested having the PI before the amp.

What really doesn't look good are the SWM channels with the amp.
These tend to be a better sign of the loss/gain between the dish and the receiver since these are the signals between 970-1800 MHz.

When you ran these tests, did you have all the unused splitter ports terminated?


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Post *#63* signal strength test was tested with 4-Way SWiM green label splitter and PI-29 only!

Post *#64* signal strength test was tested with WMA2T*/*4-Way SWiM green label splitter*/* and PI-29

At the moment the AMP is not in use, I just have the PI 29 *and *4-Way SWiM green label splitter running right now!

No terminals on open ports when testing the SWIM system..

*EDIT*: Funny! Today i had a 20" LED tv on the roof next to the dish with a 4 foot cable from LNB to PI-29 then a 3 FOOT cable from PI IRD output to my D12 receiver.. When doing a transponder test on the D12 satellite "SWM" I received the same results as the picture below. Could this be a LNB going bad?

Here is a diagram with a SWIM system i am running right now (NO AMP). The only thing different is that i have 4Way splitter. Could be i have the ports wrong? "old blue GUI"-------> Are D-12's receivers..



veryoldschool said:


> This first thing [which doesn't have anything to do with this BTW] that catches my eye is the old blue GUI. I haven't seen it in a year.
> What receiver do these come from?
> 
> The next thing is where you have the PI connected to the splitter. I checked the spec sheet for the amp and it is rated for 1.5 amps, but it just doesn't [to me] seem like a good idea to have 29 volts running through the amp, which is why I suggested having the PI before the amp.
> ...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't see a picture below, but do see your layout which is fine/normal.










This difference here between the top lines and the bottom shows a significant change in either power or noise as all of these numbers come from the signal to noise ratio.

When you had the amp inline, did it have the LED lit?


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes.. I see the difference on layout!

LED light was lit "*GREEN*"

Last night i had the RG11 cable from dish straight connect to PI-29 "*POWER TO SWM output*" then a jumper from PI-29 "*SIGNAL FROM IRD output*" "*TO RECEIVER output*" on the SWMA2 output AMP" then a jumper "*TO SWIM*" output to "4-Way SWiM green label splitter input"

Does that sound right?



veryoldschool said:


> I don't see a picture below, but do see your layout which is fine/normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> Yes.. I see the difference on layout!
> 
> LED light was lit "*GREEN*"
> 
> ...


Nope, it sounds like you had the amp in backwards.

When you look at the amp, with the LED above the green label, and the DC power coax connector at the top, the INPUT is on the LEFT, so the RIGHT connector should go to the splitter input.

----->>>>







------>>>> Splitter


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Cut the "J" pipe and added reinforcement using "*strong ties*" purchased from home depot.. Weird! I called solidsignal on Wednesday. I asked the TECH on site about the "Sonora SWMA2-T amp" I was asked where do i have the amp located? I told them "in my apartment" I was told that the SWMA2-T amp belongs at the start of the dish not in the apartment? Is this true, or was the TECH giving me wrong advice?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> Cut the "J" pipe and added reinforcement using "*strong ties*" purchased from home depot.. Weird! I called solidsignal on Wednesday. I asked the TECH on site about the "Sonora SWMA2-T amp" I was asked where do i have the amp located? I told them "in my apartment" I was told that the SWMA2-T amp belongs at the start of the dish not in the apartment? Is this true, or was the TECH giving me wrong advice?


It doesn't "belong" at the dish, but can be used close to the SWiM, so that may have been what he was thinking.

The amp has 13-14 dB of gain, so it will add this close to the SWiM, or in your case with 11-16 dB of loss.

Did you get better numbers by reversing the amp?

SWiM Output amplifier with integrated MoCA return-band diplexer 
• Provides 14 dB of gain which of sets an additional 150ft of RG-6 or 250 feet of RG-11 cable runs 
• Passes 2 to 806 MHz signals for SWM & DECA/MoCA communication

Specifications ......................... Typical ................... QC Limit 
Gain 
2 to 806 MHz ............................ -1 dB .......................-4 dB 
940 to 1450 MHz ........................12 dB ...................... 11 dB 
1450 to 2150 MHz ......................15 dB .......................14 dB 
Maximum Output (32 equal transponders) .......................-1 dBm


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Here we go!

I have (1) D-12receiver going to -----> "*TO SWIM PORT*" at the Sonora SWMA2-T AMP..

A jumper from Sonora SWMA2-T "receive output" to----> "IN FROM SWIM" 4 WAY SPLITTER"

DIRECTV 4 WAY SPLITTER" "OUTPUT(1) GOES TO-----> PI-29 "SIGNAL TO IRD PORT"

AND PI-29 "POWER TO SWIM OUTPUT------> to DISH at the roof.

Does this sound right? 
Looks to me while cutting the J pipe and reinstalling the dish again, signal dropped dramatically. Even while TESTING with a 4 foot cable and TV on the roof.. Maybe the dish is to low near the ground?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> Here we go!
> 
> I have (1) D-12receiver going to -----> "*TO SWIM PORT*" at the Sonora SWMA2-T AMP..
> 
> ...


Dish/LNB ---> To SWM [PI] to IRD --> To SWM port [SWM2A-T] receiver output --> In from SWM [splitter] --> receivers.

This would be how I'd do it as there is no need to send 29 volts through the Sonora amp.

The best [only] way to align the dish well is to fine tune the signals from the 99 & 103 SATs as these are the narrowest beams. Getting these right means the 101/110/119 should be great too.

Your SWM numbers look much better.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks like i hit the spot after following your instructions carefully.. 

My neighbor from downstairs has the DIRECTV Installer arriving in the next 30 minutes. He/she should be happy the 250+ RG11 cable has been laid out. May be ill ask the TECH to fine tune my dish!

*EDIT* -----> on photo ("2")



veryoldschool said:


> Dish/LNB ---> To SWM [PI] to IRD --> To SWM port [SWM2A-T] receiver output --> In from SWM [splitter] --> receivers.
> 
> This would be how I'd do it as there is no need to send 29 volts through the Sonora amp.
> 
> ...


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Here you have the SWIM setup! How does the connections look "veryoldschool" ?

Thank you..


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direcdt said:


> Here you have the SWIM setup! How does the connections look "veryoldschool" ?
> 
> Thank you..


Looks clean. The "SWiM" is in the dish, so you have the SWiM PI going to the Sonora amp, and then to the 4-way splitter.
With the RG11 and the amp, you "basically" have the dish [power levels] right there.


----------

